

Bret Victor: Seeing Spaces - GuiA
http://vimeo.com/97903574

======
ibrad
Bringing this idea to software development can be a great asset. I look at the
way we currently do A/B testing. There is a disconnect between the time we
release it and the time we get feedback.

It could even be the reason why so many claim A/B testing is inconclusive. If
we could follow the scenario more closely in real time and track the behavior
as it happens, the same numbers could mean something completely different.

It's always nice to watch Bret Victor. He reminds me that there is always room
for innovation.

------
the_cat_kittles
i wonder if you can bend that tinkering - engineering - science continuum into
a circle. i think tinkering can lead into science.

